# PRORACE from Belgium



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Just thought I would post something a bit different. I have been racing on a Prorace Scylla for 2 seasons. Very common in Belgium, but unique here in the US!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Just thought I would post something a bit different. I have been racing on a Prorace Scylla for 2 seasons. Very common in Belgium, but unique here in the US!


Aren't you going to share ride impressions with us? Do tell! I did see PRORACE quite a bit in Belgium!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> Aren't you going to share ride impressions with us? Do tell! I did see PRORACE quite a bit in Belgium!


Damn .... they sell a Campa-quipped alu cross frame, very nice! 
https://www.feryn.com/prorace/images/cross12wit.jpg

Are the frames made in Belgium?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice bike, indeed!

If they also make a Charybdis, I'll take one each. That way, I'll have a choice to make before going on a ride.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

First, I must disclose that I went to the factory in Belgium and got distribution rights for the US. I have worked in pharma/biotech for years, and as that winds down, want do something fun for a job ( probably not as profitable, though  ). I have access to all products, so let me know if I can help with anything.
That being said, this bike was my "test the waters" project with Prorace. 
Prorace designs all products in Belgium, then has their raw carbon frames made on the same asian production lines as the big boys. They are then sent bulk to the factory in Belgium, in a small town between Brussels and Antwerp, about 2km from the Duvel brewery. The company is owned by an ex-Belgian pro, and the factory literally sits through a large iron gate behind his home, not unlike the Eddy Merckx factory. There, they custom paint every frame, each unique as you want it to be.

The Scylla is probably their most traditional looking frame, and used by a number of the small belgian and french pro teams they sponsor. Its stiff but has a nice ride. If you look at the fork, you can see a slack head tube angle (71.5), making it very stable at speed. I had previously race on an orbea opel, and the stability at speed is substantially better on the Scylla. The bike tracks well ( it has the asymetrical internal structure like the pinarello dogma) and is as stiff as I need ( 50 year old masters racer). I have intentionally given this bike the torture test, and the paint has held up well, no chips.
All and all, a fine racing bike.


----------

